# Quirinale: Casellati non eletta. È la fine del centrodestra?



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

La presidente del senato *Elisabetta Casellati* di Forza Italia *non è stata eletta Presidente della Repubblica. Solo 382 voti e circa 70 franchi tiratori, tra i più di 450 grandi elettori del centrodestra. *Secondo il Presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Nino Di Matteo con 38 voti. 8 voti per Berlusconi e 7 per Tajani.

Una brutta botta per Matteo Salvini e l'intero centrodestra che, tra meno di due ore, dovranno indicare un nuovo candidato da far eleggere.

Intanto, Osvaldo Napoli di Coraggio Italia, il quale ha manifestato perplessità sul voto alla Casellati, ha affermato: _*"È la fine del centrodestra".*_

*Elio Vita di Forza Italia trolla la sua coalizione: "Spiaze."*


----------



## Andris (28 Gennaio 2022)

spero fosse una cosa prevista per bruciarla definitivamente...tra oggi pomeriggio e domani esce il nome vero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Elio Vita di Forza italia trolla la sua coalizione: "Spiaze."*


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La presidente del senato *Elisabetta Casellati* di Forza Italia *non è stata eletta Presidente della Repubblica. Solo 382 voti e circa 70 franchi tiratori, tra i più di 450 grandi elettori del centrodestra. *Secondo il Presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Nino Di Matteo con 38 voti. 8 voti per Berlusconi e 7 per Tajani.
> 
> Una brutta botta per Matteo Salvini e l'intero centrodestra che, tra meno di due ore, dovranno indicare un nuovo candidato da far eleggere.
> 
> Intanto, Osvaldo Napoli di Coraggio Italia, il quale ha manifestato perplessità sul voto alla Casellati, ha affermato: _*"È la fine del centrodestra".*_


No è la fine dell'Italia. Una maggioranza che non vale nulla e una opposizione che non esiste. Nel 2023 chiunque vinca saranno dolori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La presidente del senato *Elisabetta Casellati* di Forza Italia *non è stata eletta Presidente della Repubblica. Solo 382 voti e circa 70 franchi tiratori, tra i più di 450 grandi elettori del centrodestra. *Secondo il Presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Nino Di Matteo con 38 voti. 8 voti per Berlusconi e 7 per Tajani.
> 
> Una brutta botta per Matteo Salvini e l'intero centrodestra che, tra meno di due ore, dovranno indicare un nuovo candidato da far eleggere.
> 
> Intanto, Osvaldo Napoli di Coraggio Italia, il quale ha manifestato perplessità sul voto alla Casellati, ha affermato: _*"È la fine del centrodestra".*_


Alleluia, è la volta buona che ci libera di quel demente di Salvini.
Facciamo passare sta lega in mano a Giorgetti, basta con i rutti di sto cafone.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Elio Vita di Forza italia trolla la sua coalizione: "Spiaze."*


ma questo perché non cambia fazione???


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini può salvare la faccia solo se indica un presidente suo ed allo stesso tempo organizzando un nuovo governo con il M5S (e PD fuori), con buona pace dei governatori leghisti anti-meridionalisti. È la sua unica chance, per salvare la faccia e mostrare leadership. Poi se si punta alla palude, per arrivare a Casini, Draghi, Mattarella-bis (o Berlusconi) è un altro discorso.


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2022)

Votate Giuseppe Garibaldi,ce ne sono 3 uno ha 22 anni,uno ha precedenti ed un altro ha più di 50 anni,con i requisiti.


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma questo perché non cambia fazione???


Per tenersi la poltrona.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Alleluia, è la volta buona che ci libera di quel demente di Salvini.
> Facciamo passare sta lega in mano a Giorgetti, basta con i rutti di sto cafone.


Guarda che le decisioni più importanti nella Lega le prende il ministro dello sviluppo economico... Salvini è "propaganda "


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ricordate che se oggi Mattarella è ancora lì ed è considerato dai media un santo, è soprattutto grazie a quel genio di Salvini che non lo ha sfiduciato. Già da lì si poteva eleggere un presidente di centrodestra e magari anche sovranista. Invece, tutti pagliacci.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La presidente del senato *Elisabetta Casellati* di Forza Italia *non è stata eletta Presidente della Repubblica. Solo 382 voti e circa 70 franchi tiratori, tra i più di 450 grandi elettori del centrodestra. *Secondo il Presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Nino Di Matteo con 38 voti. 8 voti per Berlusconi e 7 per Tajani.
> 
> Una brutta botta per Matteo Salvini e l'intero centrodestra che, tra meno di due ore, dovranno indicare un nuovo candidato da far eleggere.
> 
> ...



Credete che abbia importanza chi viene eletto?

Siamo delle marionette comandati da fuori. Siamo un possedimento/cesso da tempo.

Già tutto stabilito, compreso questi teatrini raccapriccianti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Per vincere la partita occorreva truffare come fece Renzi anni fa con Prodi.

Tutto il centrodestra ieri sera avrebbe dovuto proporre il nome di Casini, con acclamatio del PD e dei centristi.
Stamattina giro di whatsapp nei gruppi parlamentari di centrodestra e ordine di bruciarlo pochi minuti prima del voto.

Non sono un politico, al massimo sono un fan dei tradimenti di Game of Thrones.
Se ci arriva la gente comune a pensare a queste strategie, come fanno a non arrivarci dei leader di partito come Salvini o la meloni? Sono proprio delle capre.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Alleluia, è la volta buona che ci libera di quel demente di Salvini.
> Facciamo passare sta lega in mano a Giorgetti, basta con i rutti di sto cafone.


Secondo me ti sbagli perché questo voto lo] libera dagli impegni di federatore e gli permette di tornare a fare il cafone che come tu dici gli riesce bene e i voti volente o nolente li prendi così


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per vincere la partita occorreva truffare come fece Renzi anni fa con Prodi.
> 
> Tutto il centrodestra ieri sera avrebbe dovuto proporre il nome di Casini, con acclamatio del PD e dei centristi.
> Stamattina giro di whatsapp nei gruppi parlamentari di centrodestra e ordine di bruciarlo pochi minuti prima del voto.
> ...


Bisogna anche vedere quale sarà il piano finale. Stanno avvenendo, se notate, tutte mosse scellerate e la carta Frattini che ieri sembrava fatta, all'improvviso è sparita. Poi la notizia della nuova candidatura di Berlusconi annullata dalla Meloni. 

Per logica, tra poche ore si dovrebbe giocare la carta definitiva, quella di Frattini dove anche Conte sarebbe d'accordo. Se non succede, "qualcosa non va"...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Labate clone di La Russa incontenibile sbraita nei corridoi, addirittura Mentana chiede di abbatterlo.

Che interista sfigato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche vedere quale sarà il piano finale. Stanno avvenendo, se notate, tutte mosse scellerate e la carta Frattini che ieri sembrava fatta, all'improvviso è sparita. Poi la notizia della nuova candidatura di Berlusconi annullata dalla Meloni.
> 
> Per logica, tra poche ore si dovrebbe giocare la carta definitiva, quella di Frattini dove anche Conte sarebbe d'accordo. Se non succede, "qualcosa non va"...



Secondo me la bruciatura (o meglio polverizzazione) della Casellati brucia di conseguenza anche Frattini e qualunque candidato proposto dal centro destra.
Rimangono veramente Casini, Draghi e Mummia bis.
Mah, vedremo...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Scintille tra La Russa e Toti davanti ai giornalisti".*


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2022)

Non ho nemmeno più voglia di lamentarmi su questa questione.

Mi son cadute le palle per terra ormai


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*La Russa a Toti: "Chi è che ha tradito?". Toti: "Sarei contento se avessi 70 parlamentari". La Russa: "Infatti ne hai la metà".

Mentana: "Non è da escludere che, magari, i toni siano stati scherzosi".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Osvaldo Napoli: "Tornare a un vero centro, con Berlusconi e Calenda".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Calenda...


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Osvaldo Napoli: "Tornare a un vero centro, con Berlusconi e Calenda".*


Col tripolarismo e il proporzionale puro...cosi Draghi resta per almeno 10 anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Osvaldo Napoli: "Tornare a un vero centro, con Berlusconi e Calenda".*



La peggior conseguenza delle scemenze strategiche di Salvini&co è quella di riportare alla ribalta questi personaggi squallidi.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Prevedo uno scenario da incubo. Purtroppo, Di Maio e Salvini 4 anni fa si sono giocati l'occasione non dico di cambiare il paese, ma almeno di cambiare lo scenario politico e vedere facce nuove. Cioè, stiamo ancora parlando di Renzi (che durante il governo gialloverde era MORTO), Berlusconi, Mastella, CASINI.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mastella se la ride ai microfoni dell'inviato di Mentana. Cioè, MASTELLA....


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mastella se la ride ai microfoni dell'inviato di Mentana. Cioè, MASTELLA....


Dio mio, ha preso l'uovo sodo e una battuta oscena sul tenente COLOMBO. Che trash.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio, ha preso l'uovo sodo e una battuta oscena sul *tenente COLOMBO*. Che trash.


uovo di colombo*


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

che depressione mi sta salendo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

In ogni caso, io stesso ieri approvavo la forzatura.
Secondo me era legittimo provarci, dopo 5 giorni di arroganza e veti del PD.

Ma lo fai dopo avere certificato i numeri della tua coalizione, con il nome giusto, e dopo aver corrotto una 50ina di grullini

Fatto così è proprio un suicidio politico.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mastella: *_*"Salvini sta ripetendo l'errore del Papeete. Cosa succederà ora? Guardi, ci sono due candidati e mezzo ancora in campo. Uno è Mattarella, così nessuno ha perso, l'altro è Draghi ma lo vedo meno, un altro è Casini...Casini non crea nessun problema a nessun istituzione, ne a Palazzo Chigi, né al Quirinale. Oggi la crisi politica è in atto, il governo non esiste più. Con Casini si salvano tutti i parlamentari, altrimenti Mattarella".*_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mastella: *_*"Salvini sta ripetendo l'errore del Papeete. Cosa succederà ora? Guardi, ci sono due candidati e mezzo ancora in campo. Uno è Mattarella, così nessuno ha perso, l'altro è Draghi ma lo vedo meno, un altro è Casini...Casini non crea nessun problema a nessun istituzione, ne a Palazzo Chigi, né al Quirinale. Oggi la crisi politica è in atto, il governo non esiste più. Con Casini si salvano tutti i parlamentari, altrimenti Mattarella".*_



Casini è di fatto il presidente in pectore, indipendentemente da che lo dica Mastella.
Se sono furbi lo approvano e poi lo bruciano alla Prodi.

Ma chiedere furbizia a questi...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mastella: "Berlusconi può fare la mossa vincente. Il candidato che porta avanti lui è quello che gli altri non possono dire di no dopo quello che è successo e seguirlo".*


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma questo perché non cambia fazione???


Perchè gira e rigira son tutti nella stessa fazione , quelli con lo strapon pronti a inculcarci tutti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, io stesso ieri approvavo la forzatura.
> Secondo me era legittimo provarci, dopo 5 giorni di arroganza e veti del PD.
> 
> Ma lo fai dopo avere certificato i numeri della tua coalizione, con il nome giusto, e dopo aver corrotto una 50ina di grullini
> ...



Parliamo di uno che si fa fregare da Di maio, cosa pretendi?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Gennaio 2022)

che somaro Salvenee


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Va a finire che Salvini si gioca la carta Draghi, per non votare Casini e dichiararsi "kingmaker". Ottimo modo per bruciare il banchiere di Bruxelles. Ci spero quasi quasi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Va a finire che Salvini si gioca la carta Draghi, per non votare Casini e dichiararsi "kingmaker". Ottimo modo per bruciare il banchiere di Bruxelles. Ci spero quasi quasi.


Ora lo puo fare perché è lampante che a tradire sono stati i forzisti e gli ex forzisti ora se è un cazzuto propone draghi e ed elezioni subito così la feccia centrista sparisce


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Ora lo puo fare perché è lampante che a tradire sono stati i forzisti e gli ex forzisti ora se è un cazzuto propone draghi e ed *elezioni subito* così la feccia centrista sparisce


Si come no. Ti cito le parole di Renzi due giorni fa: _"Con Draghi al quirinale governo in un minuto e mezzo"._


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Va a finire che Salvini si gioca la carta Draghi, per non votare Casini e dichiararsi "kingmaker". Ottimo modo per bruciare il banchiere di Bruxelles. Ci spero quasi quasi.



Io fossi in Salvini a questo punto mi andrei a schiantare definitivamente proponendo tutti i nomi possibili, senza l'appoggio della propria coalizione, fino a che uno magari lo azzecca.

Fa ridere scritto così, è illogico, ma ormai è fottuto, disintegrato. La sua reputazione politica è macchiata per sempre.
Nei suoi panni tanto vale trasformarsi in kamikaze totale.


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La presidente del senato *Elisabetta Casellati* di Forza Italia *non è stata eletta Presidente della Repubblica. Solo 382 voti e circa 70 franchi tiratori, tra i più di 450 grandi elettori del centrodestra. *Secondo il Presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Nino Di Matteo con 38 voti. 8 voti per Berlusconi e 7 per Tajani.
> 
> Una brutta botta per Matteo Salvini e l'intero centrodestra che, tra meno di due ore, dovranno indicare un nuovo candidato da far eleggere.
> 
> ...



Delizioso


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si come no. Ti cito le parole di Renzi due giorni fa: _"Con Draghi al quirinale governo in un minuto e mezzo"._


Tra l'altro con Draghi al quirinale sarà praticamente inutile ad andare a votare. Probabilmente commissionerà ogni governo, sia PD, ma soprattutto se di destra metterà tutti suoi ministri """indipendenti""" (che sono più a sinistra del PD stesso). Pure in molti su twitter sono di quell'opinione, anche se basta essere un po' ferrato sulle dinamiche politiche per capirlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*La Meloni sgancia un missile contro i suoi (ex?) alleati Forza Italia e Toti:

"Fratelli d'Italia, anche alla quinta votazione, si conferma come partito granitico e leale. Anche la Lega tiene. Non così per altri. C'è chi in questa elezione, dall'inizio ha apertamente lavorato per impedire la storica elezione di un presidente di centrodestra. Le decine di milioni di italiani che credono in noi non meritano di essere trattati così. Occorre prenderne atto, e ne parlerò con Matteo Salvini, per sapere cosa ne pensa"*


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Meloni sgancia un missile contro i suoi (ex?) alleati Forza Italia e Toti:
> 
> "Fratelli d'Italia, anche alla quinta votazione, si conferma come partito granitico e leale. Anche la Lega tiene. Non così per altri. C'è chi in questa elezione, dall'inizio ha apertamente lavorato per impedire la storica elezione di un presidente di centrodestra. Le decine di milioni di italiani che credono in noi non meritano di essere trattati così. Occorre prenderne atto, e ne parlerò con Matteo Salvini, per sapere cosa ne pensa"*


Ecco parlate, datevi la mano e andate a nascondervi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si come no. Ti cito le parole di Renzi due giorni fa: _"Con Draghi al quirinale governo in un minuto e mezzo"._


Bene governo in un minuto e mezzo e voglio proprio vedere come fanno comunque non hai piu mattarella in mezzo ai piedi


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Meloni sgancia un missile contro i suoi (ex?) alleati Forza Italia e Toti:
> 
> "Fratelli d'Italia, anche alla quinta votazione, si conferma come partito granitico e leale. Anche la Lega tiene. Non così per altri. C'è chi in questa elezione, dall'inizio ha apertamente lavorato per impedire la storica elezione di un presidente di centrodestra. Le decine di milioni di italiani che credono in noi non meritano di essere trattati così. Occorre prenderne atto, e ne parlerò con Matteo Salvini, per sapere cosa ne pensa"*


Quando ha detto "ne parlerò con Salvini" sono morto ahahahah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Meloni sgancia un missile contro i suoi (ex?) alleati Forza Italia e Toti:
> 
> "Fratelli d'Italia, anche alla quinta votazione, si conferma come partito granitico e leale. Anche la Lega tiene. Non così per altri. C'è chi in questa elezione, dall'inizio ha apertamente lavorato per impedire la storica elezione di un presidente di centrodestra. Le decine di milioni di italiani che credono in noi non meritano di essere trattati così. Occorre prenderne atto, e ne parlerò con Matteo Salvini, per sapere cosa ne pensa"*



Io dico che non bisogna scandalizzarsi dei franchi tiratori.
Fanno moralmente schifo, ovvio, ma sono una regola ricorrente delle elezioni del PDR.
Che Toti fosse in uscita dalla coalizione si sapeva. Lo stesso per parte di FI.

Un buon leader deve saper fare questi calcoli.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Gennaio 2022)

Il candidato vero non è la Casellati. Aveveano annunciato ieri sera che l'avrebbero votata, ma è chiaramente uno specchietto per le allodole e una mossa per capire Forza Italia. Il candidato vero si sceglie in segreto, non viene annunciato la sera prima.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Bene governo in un minuto e mezzo e voglio proprio vedere come fanno comunque non hai piu mattarella in mezzo ai piedi


Il Giornale in un articolo di qualche giorno fa, ha praticamente fatto intendere che con Draghi si va al presidenzialismo, anche senza modificare la costituzione. Terrà i fili di tutti i partiti, che diventeranno ancora più burattini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il candidato vero non è la Casellati. Aveveano annunciato ieri sera che l'avrebbero votata, ma è chiaramente uno specchietto per le allodole e una mossa per capire Forza Italia. Il candidato vero si sceglie in segreto, non viene annunciato la sera prima.



A questo punto però PD, gran parte dei grillini, Forza italia, Toti e misti potrebbero tentare di eleggersi il loro presidente.
In teoria il PD potrebbe nominare una Rosy Bindi qualsiasi, e i traditori in uscita dal CDX diventerebbero decisivi.

Se il CDX aveva un qualche secondo nome (io credo Frattini o Tremonti), con la candidatura kamikaze della Casellati sono fregati perché la coalizione per queste elezioni è sfaldata.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

a guardare quella m... di Toti mi sale il body shaming...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a guardare quella m... di Toti mi sale il body shaming..


Un altro che ha avuto la fortuna di avere delle dinamiche favorevoli, come De Luca in Campania. Ha avuto il sedere di essere il governatore della ricostruzione del ponte Morandi, sperando che l'abbiano ricostruito bene.


----------



## sunburn (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fa ridere scritto così, è illogico, ma ormai è fottuto, disintegrato. La sua reputazione politica è macchiata per sempre.
> Nei suoi panni tanto vale trasformarsi in kamikaze totale.


Quale reputazione? Letta, Conte, Salvini, Meloni, Renzi, Berlusconi... Tutta gente che fa politica da decenni, che ha avuto esperienze governative fallimentari e che sta ancora lì a scegliere la massima carica istituzionale della settima/ottava(?) economia mondiale. Una roba che si fa fatica a credere.
Mancano giusto D'Alema e Prodi per completare il quadro(ma sicuramente ci sarà qualche "fedelissimo" di entrambi).
Magari la reputazione politica contasse qualcosa: avremmo risolto un buon 90% dei problemi di questo Paese.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A questo punto però *PD, gran parte dei grillini, Forza italia, Toti e misti potrebbero tentare di eleggersi il loro presidente.*
> In teoria il PD potrebbe nominare una Rosy Bindi qualsiasi, e i traditori in uscita dal CDX diventerebbero decisivi.
> 
> Se il CDX aveva un qualche secondo nome (io credo Frattini o Tremonti), con la candidatura kamikaze della Casellati sono fregati perché la coalizione per queste elezioni è sfaldata.


Vedremo. Lì ci sono dei veti incrociati impossibili da sbrogliare. I 5 stelle non vogliono Draghi nè uno del Pd o di area piddina. Fa' tu...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un altro che ha avuto la fortuna di avere delle dinamiche favorevoli, come De Luca in Campania. Ha avuto il sedere di essere il governatore della ricostruzione del ponte Morandi, sperando che l'abbiano ricostruito bene.



Stesso percorso che sta seguendo Zaia.

Lo dico da sempre, i governatori che prendono dei plebisciti poi si montano la testa e si sentono dei dittatori in pectore legittimati a scavalcare le loro coalizioni.

Succede anche ai sindaci locali, ne ho tanti esempi anche attorno a me.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Io più che i nomi e le ipotesi, terrei d'occhio lo spread. E' quello che comanda.

C'è un nome, guardi che fa lo spread e poi decidi se insistere (a tuo rischio) o no.

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Brugnaro (Coraggio Italia): "Dopo Casellati, c'è solo Draghi".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a guardare quella m... di Toti mi sale il body shaming...



Più che altro tra un po' scoppia come Raiola... 
Ha imparato a "mangiare" da buon politico...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stesso percorso che sta seguendo Zaia.
> 
> Lo dico da sempre, i governatori che prendono dei plebisciti poi si montano la testa e si sentono dei dittatori in pectore legittimati a scavalcare le loro coalizioni.
> 
> Succede anche ai sindaci locali, ne ho tanti esempi anche attorno a me.


Toti è proprio una nullità, Zaia quantomeno è una persona capace che però si è venduta/montata la testa. De Luca, invece, è un maestro del clientelismo da 40 anni in un territorio che campa di queste cose.


----------



## sunburn (28 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io più che i nomi e le ipotesi, terrei d'occhio lo spread. E' quello che comanda.
> 
> C'è un nome, guardi che fa lo spread e poi decidi se insistere (a tuo rischio) o no.
> 
> Non so se mi spiego.


Ma tu cos'hai da fare per i prossimi 7 anni? Ti interesserebbe un impiego statale a tempo determinato ben retribuito?


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A questo punto però PD, gran parte dei grillini, Forza italia, Toti e misti potrebbero tentare di eleggersi il loro presidente.
> In teoria il PD potrebbe nominare una Rosy Bindi qualsiasi, e i traditori in uscita dal CDX diventerebbero decisivi.
> 
> Se il CDX aveva un qualche secondo nome (io credo Frattini o Tremonti), con la candidatura kamikaze della Casellati sono fregati perché la coalizione per queste elezioni è sfaldata.


Non verrà eletto nessun candidato del centrodestra che non sia Berlusconi, si comporta come col Milan, nessuno può essere glorificato nel suo schieramento politico fino a che lui avrà vita.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini e Meloni vadano a trattare dai grillini offrendo poltrone. Così si fa, altrimenti è solo inutile "chiacchiericcio" (la citazione a Verdini stavolta è involontaria  ).


----------



## varvez (28 Gennaio 2022)

Giulio Tremonti


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Repubblica con un articolo firmato da Brunella Giovara , Andrea Montanari, Conchita Sannino: "Berlusconi è ricoverato e sembra prendere le distanze dal colle. Ma pare un leone ferito in cerca di una rivincita".*


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica con un articolo firmato da Brunella Giovara , Andrea Montanari, Conchita Sannino: "Berlusconi è ricoverato e sembra prendere le distanze dal colle. Ma pare un leone ferito in cerca di una rivincita".*



occhio ... potrebbe aver voluto mettere in mezzo apposta la casellati per bruciarla e danneggiare salvini, cosi da ritornare al comando del cdx.. e magari farsi eleggere lui stesso. Sarebbe spettacolare


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma tu cos'hai da fare per i prossimi 7 anni? Ti interesserebbe un impiego statale a tempo determinato ben retribuito?



E vai, ora anche il mio nome è bruciato per questa corsa al colle. Grazie tante.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Credete che abbia importanza chi viene eletto?
> 
> Siamo delle marionette comandati da fuori. Siamo un possedimento/cesso da tempo.
> 
> Già tutto stabilito, compreso questi teatrini raccapriccianti.


Si, ha importanza. Posto che sia vero che siamo comandati da fuori, avere uno come Napolitano, Mattarella o Berlusconi cambia il modo in cui si fa politica nel nostro paese
Come cambia avere un governo di destra o sinistra, non su manovre economiche e economia estera ma su tutte quelle questioni "minori" come diritti, giustizia, welfare e politica interna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Centrodestra si è segnato le schede scrivendo il nome della Casellati in modo diverso per identificare i franchi tiratori.
La Lega ha scritto Casellati, Fdi e Nci Elisabetta Alberti Casellati, Fi e Udc Elisabetta Casellati, Coraggio Italia Alberti Casellati.
I traditori, come prevedebile, sono in Forza Italia e Coraggio Italia.*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro con Draghi al quirinale sarà praticamente inutile ad andare a votare. Probabilmente commissionerà ogni governo, sia PD, ma soprattutto se di destra metterà tutti suoi ministri """indipendenti""" (che sono più a sinistra del PD stesso). Pure in molti su twitter sono di quell'opinione, anche se basta essere un po' ferrato sulle dinamiche politiche per capirlo.


Allora sottintendi che si continuerà con lo stato di emergenza perché normalmente il parlamento vota non è commissariato


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Come riportato da Open, si parla di un "blocco" da parte del M5S che oggi avrebbe voluto andare a votare alla seconda chiamata disobbediendo il leader Conte e non hanno potuto. *


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Open, si parla di un "blocco" da parte del M5S che oggi avrebbe voluto andare a votare alla seconda chiamata disobbediendo il leader Conte e non hanno potuto. *


Il centrodestra è alle cozze, ma questi non sono messi meglio. Può succedere veramente di tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Open, si parla di un "blocco" da parte del M5S che oggi avrebbe voluto andare a votare alla seconda chiamata disobbediendo il leader Conte e non hanno potuto. *



Sì, alla radio dicevano che i grullini hanno messo delle sentinelle in parlamento.
Si sa che questi sono pronti a votare chiunque, anche Berlusconi stesso.

Non cambia il fatto che un bravo stratega doveva immaginare la tattica dell'astensione degli avversari. Per questo sarebbe stato meglio proporre un nome (Casini) farli votare, e poi bruciarlo. E andare sul voto di centrodestra nella seconda votazione.


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

Quale è il record di maggior numero di sedute per eleggere il PdR?


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quale è il record di maggior numero di sedute per eleggere il PdR?


Credo sia 23


----------



## GP7 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quale è il record di maggior numero di sedute per eleggere il PdR?


Mi pare di aver visto un pannello in un talk di queste sere che riportasse Scalfaro con 16


----------



## Simo98 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quale è il record di maggior numero di sedute per eleggere il PdR?


Leone 23!!


----------



## Mika (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Credo sia 23


Dai che forse potrebbe essere battuto sto giro


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Vertice di centrodestra sospeso per confronto con centrosinistra". Si parla di confronto Salvini, Letta e Renzi.

Labate ironizza: "A meno che non si stiano menando".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Guarda che le decisioni più importanti nella Lega le prende il ministro dello sviluppo economico... Salvini è "propaganda "


Non è così.
Salvini ha moltissimi uomini in lega dalla sua parte, la maggioranza.
Diciamo 2/3.
Ci ho collaborato a Bruxelles, ne conosco praticamente metà, te lo garantisco.
Che poi la leadership di salvini sia mal sopportata da molti, questo è vero.
Ma tutta quella truppa di giovanotti miracolati (e completamente incapace) sono tutti pasdaran suoi.
Contro di lui ci sono qualche governatore, imprenditori del nord e vecchi saggi (tipo Calderoli o Bossi). Il resto è roba sua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Vertice di centrodestra sospeso per confronto con centrosinistra". Si parla di confronto Salvini, Letta e Renzi.
> 
> Labate ironizza: "A meno che non si stiano menando".*



L'interista sfigato stavolta per me ha ragione. Che vertice vuoi fare con Forza italia o Coraggio Italia, con chi ha già tradito una volta?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Si, ha importanza. Posto che sia vero che siamo comandati da fuori, avere uno come Napolitano, Mattarella o Berlusconi cambia il modo in cui si fa politica nel nostro paese
> Come cambia avere un governo di destra o sinistra, non su manovre economiche e economia estera ma su tutte quelle questioni "minori" come diritti, giustizia, welfare e politica interna



Opinione rispettabile, per carità.

Ti dico la verità, io onestamente credo sia tutto un grande minestrone indistinguibile, trovo difficile scindere le cose, che più o meno mi sembrano tutte interconnesse.

Ma questa è una visione personale.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: "Vertice del centrodestra infuocato con urla verso i franchi tiratori".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: "Vertice del centrodestra infuocato con urla verso i franchi tiratori".*


Il centrodestra non esiste più.
E se va come credo, tra qualche ora nemmeno il centrosinistra.

E non c'è da essere allegri, eh.
La situazione si sta avvitando malamente, e rischia di implodere l'intero sistema politico.
Di sto passo si va verso la dittatura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Repubblica: Alla sesta votazione il centrodestra si astiene, PD-M5S e Leu scheda bianca.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Alla sesta votazione il centrodestra si astiene, PD-M5S e Leu scheda bianca.*



Che squallore!


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: "Vertice del centrodestra infuocato con urla verso i franchi tiratori".*


si vabbe... fra un po diranno che si menano...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il centrodestra non esiste più.
> E se va come credo, tra qualche ora nemmeno il centrosinistra.
> 
> E non c'è da essere allegri, eh.
> ...


C'è sempre Berlusconi pronto "per il bene del paese"  .


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Alla sesta votazione il centrodestra si astiene, PD-M5S e Leu scheda bianca.*


A sto giro secondo me ci gustiamo 200 voti per il mattarella bis.
E, mi spiace dirlo, ma il presidente sta toppando alla grande evitando una dichiarazione pubblica in cui annunci cosa ha intenzione di fare.
Se non è disponibile ad essere rieletto, lo ribadisca con forza un'ultima volta e metta la politica di fronte alle proprie responsabilità.
Se invece ha cambiato idea, ridiscenda in campo e in un paio d'ore abbiamo il nuovo PdR (e ci giochiamo definitivamente ogni parvenza di funzionamento del sistema politico)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Leggero malessere per la Casellati dopo il voto.
La senatrice di Forza Italia è uscita dall'Aula sostenuta a braccia da un'assistente.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Leggero malessere per la Casellati dopo il voto.
> La senatrice di Forza Italia è uscita dall'Aula sostenuta a braccia da un'assistente.*


Poveraccia, ci credeva davvero e invece è stata abbattuta dal suo partito che manco le quaglie nella stagione della caccia


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Toti: "Spero che entra stasera ci sia il nome per il Quirinale. Mattarella? Ha detto lui stesso che non vuole, ma se lo chiami per il bene del paese credo che sia lusinghiero che non cambi la situazione politica".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A sto giro secondo me ci gustiamo 200 voti per il mattarella bis.
> E, mi spiace dirlo, ma il presidente sta toppando alla grande evitando una dichiarazione pubblica in cui annunci cosa ha intenzione di fare.
> Se non è disponibile ad essere rieletto, lo ribadisca con forza un'ultima volta e metta la politica di fronte alle proprie responsabilità.
> Se invece ha cambiato idea, ridiscenda in campo e in un paio d'ore abbiamo il nuovo PdR (e ci giochiamo definitivamente ogni parvenza di funzionamento del sistema politico)



Lo dico senza politically correct, con cui non vado d'accordo: comportamento dell'illuminato Mattarella vergognoso e ipocrita.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Toti: "Spero che entra stasera ci sia il nome per il Quirinale. Mattarella? Ha detto lui stesso che non vuole, ma se lo chiami per il bene del paese credo che sia lusinghiero che non cambi la situazione politica".*


Spero che il governo in Liguria cada oggi!


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza politically correct, con cui non vado d'accordo: comportamento dell'illuminato Mattarella vergognoso e ipocrita.


se ritorna Mattarella scoppia un casino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

Rimango perplesso a leggere le dichiarazioni dei vari parlamentari e delle liti, ma veramente ci credevano sul serio alla casellati?

Ma come minchia si fa?

Una vera massa di rincoglioniti senza neanche un qi base, ma quanta stupidità c'è nei ranghi del potere?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Ma se si va oltre il 2 dicembre che succede? Draghi si prende il posto da PDR senza voto? Tanto ormai, tutto è concesso...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma se si va oltre il 2 dicembre che succede? Draghi si prende il posto da PDR senza voto? Tanto ormai, tutto è concesso...


2 febbraio scusate*


----------



## sunburn (28 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E vai, ora anche il mio nome è bruciato per questa corsa al colle. Grazie tante.


Come se non fossi già abbastanza bruciato di tuo… 

Comunque, stranamente, concordo con te su discorso dell’ammasso indistinguibile. Basta ripercorrere un po’ i principali interventi legislativi degli ultimi due decenni per averne conferma.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Bossi: "Salvini? Farà quello che dice Berlusconi, che dirà che la sinistra vuole uno dei suoi alla presidenza".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Contatti tra Salvini e Conte.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Contatti tra Salvini e Conte.*


*Mentana dice esattamente ciò che profetizzava Il Giornale giorni fa : "Ipotesi Draghi. Se è lui, bisognerà dargli più poteri e fare una sorta di semipresidenzialismo".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Contatti tra Salvini e Conte.*



devono tirare dritto su Frattini,è l'ultima possibilità per eleggere un nome diverso dal duo Draghi-Mattarella
E molti 5stelle potrebbero anche votarlo sotto indicazione di conte


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana dice esattamente ciò che profetizzava Il Giornale giorni fa : "Ipotesi Draghi. Se è lui, bisognerà dargli più poteri e fare una sorta di semipresidenzialismo".*


È finita, è finita. Finita!!!


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La presidente del senato *Elisabetta Casellati* di Forza Italia *non è stata eletta Presidente della Repubblica. Solo 382 voti e circa 70 franchi tiratori, tra i più di 450 grandi elettori del centrodestra. *Secondo il Presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Nino Di Matteo con 38 voti. 8 voti per Berlusconi e 7 per Tajani.
> 
> Una brutta botta per Matteo Salvini e l'intero centrodestra che, tra meno di due ore, dovranno indicare un nuovo candidato da far eleggere.
> 
> ...


Forza Italia è una combriccola di loschi figuri col pelo gigante nello stomaco.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Bernini (FI): "Aperta trattativa con il centrosinistra".*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Elio Vita di Forza italia trolla la sua coalizione: "Spiaze."*


ma davvero siamo messi cosi in italia?? "spiaze"?? una parola che utilizzano i bimbiminkia?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma davvero siamo messi cosi in italia?? "spiaze"?? una parola che utilizzano i bimbiminkia?


È accento veneto in quel caso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bernini (FI): "Aperta trattativa con il centrosinistra".*



Non vedevano l'ora, sbavano di gioia.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

Come preannunciato fin dall'inizio, dopo la recita, entrano in campo i Mostri: Tano Cariddi e il figlio dell'uomo d'onore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bernini (FI): "Aperta trattativa con il centrosinistra".*



Forza Italia fa veramente schifo.
La nullità fatta a partito.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana dice esattamente ciò che profetizzava Il Giornale giorni fa : "Ipotesi Draghi. Se è lui, bisognerà dargli più poteri e fare una sorta di semipresidenzialismo".*


Ma perché vogliono tutti sto ducetto? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forza Italia fa veramente schifo.
> La nullità fatta a partito.



Salvini - Conte

Toti - Letta


Che schifo


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perché vogliono tutti sto ducetto? Ma stiamo scherzando?



Non è che lo vogliono, è che questi delinquenti non sono altro che il megafono del padronato. Dicono ciò che gli ordinano di dire.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Incontro Salvini-Letta-Conte nella sede del M5S alla Camera".*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non è che lo vogliono, è che questi delinquenti non sono altro che il megafono del padronato. Dicono ciò che gli ordinano di dire.


Ma addirittura dare pieni poteri a tano Cariddi? Oh io comincio ad avere paura, seriamente. Qua c’è lo schifo. Bisogna opporsi in tutti i modi a sto ducetto schifoso. 
Ho paura che sia tutto un circo e alla fine draghi sarà eletto come Salvatore della patria..che schifo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Più che Tano Cariddi penso si vada verso La Mummia 2 Il ritorno.

Mummia che è complice di questa situazione, visto che non ha rilasciato comunicati chiari e ufficiali sulla sua indisponibilità.
La Segre ha avuto ben più dignità , mettendo subito in chiaro il suo no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forza Italia fa veramente schifo.
> La nullità fatta a partito.



Credo che da oggi si possa proclamare ufficialmente il peggior partito della storia italiana, anche più del PD.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Salvini avvistato con Draghi nei pressi di Via Veneto".*


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2022)

*La7: incontro Draghi - Salvini. *


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Salvini avvistato con Draghi nei pressi di Via Veneto".*


È successo prima dell'incontro che sta avvenendo adesso.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La7: incontro Draghi - Salvini. *


Tutto più che chiaro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La7: incontro Draghi - Salvini. *



Speriamo che l'incompetenza di Salvini sia tale da bruciare anche il Mostro.


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che l'incompetenza di Salvini sia tale da bruciare anche il Mostro.



Bruciare Bruciare fa un bluff


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La presidente del senato *Elisabetta Casellati* di Forza Italia *non è stata eletta Presidente della Repubblica. Solo 382 voti e circa 70 franchi tiratori, tra i più di 450 grandi elettori del centrodestra. *Secondo il Presidente uscente Sergio Mattarella con 46 voti, terzo Nino Di Matteo con 38 voti. 8 voti per Berlusconi e 7 per Tajani.
> 
> Una brutta botta per Matteo Salvini e l'intero centrodestra che, tra meno di due ore, dovranno indicare un nuovo candidato da far eleggere.
> 
> ...


E' già grave che questa qui abbia preso quasi 400 voti. Siamo alla pazzia. Non si può rendere accettabile un elemento del genere perché il precedente è stato "mario rossi". In questi giorni si elegge un nuovo PDR e si giudica il candidato in sé, non paragonandolo al precedente.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Fonti Lega dicono che si è concluso l'incontro tra Salvini, Conte e Letta".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta: "Sono molto ottimista".*


----------



## Devil man (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Fonti Lega dicono che si è concluso l'incontro tra Salvini, Conte e Letta".*



Questo è proprio fesso... The King maker sto...c


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Arturo Parisi ha parlato di Draghi e di una sua possibile conta ed una previsione pessimistica su questa cosa. Attenzione. che tentano la conta mi sa....


----------



## Walker (28 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*Labate: "Secondo me, c'è l'opzione terzo uomo oltre a Draghi e Mattarella".
Mentana: "Casini?".
Labate: "No...Giuliano Amato".*


----------



## Giofa (28 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma se si va oltre il 2 dicembre che succede? Draghi si prende il posto da PDR senza voto? Tanto ormai, tutto è concesso...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> 2 febbraio scusate*


La Casellati in realtà


----------



## Andris (28 Gennaio 2022)

questo è lo specchio del centro-destra berlusconiano, da dieci ormai allo sbando totale quando manca il leader presente tra problemi di giustizia e di salute


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: **"Ci sarebbe una rosa di nomi Draghi, Belloni, Casini e Mattarella".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La Casellati in realtà


Ah si vero  .


----------

